# wheel bearings



## glasgai (Mar 7, 2007)

I have an 07 Max SE, and I recently purchased rims. I noticed that when driving on the highway that the rims would make the front end sound and feel like wobbling... I brought the car back to the shop and they rebalanced the rims, didn t even help....So I replaced the front set with my stock rims, and it rides a little bit better, but around 80 I can hear that wobbling noise....is a bearing out of place..... because when i first got the car I could get it up to 120 on the highway and it was the smoothest ride, now it cant even get over 80 without the frontend having a seizure........


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Take it to a dealer and have 'em check, since you're still under factory warranty...?

You sure your aftermarket wheels haven't lost a hubcentric ring or anything?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

do some searching on front end vibrations for the 04-07 Maximas. they're prone to things like this.


----------

